# Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat trotz Winterwetter schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen neuen SB-Boilies gesammelt:

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/Boilies/Fertig-Boilie/Fertigboilie-Nasty-Shrimp::3067.html

Mich interessiert vor allem, wie gut er arbeitet. Die Oberflächenstruktur sieht ja recht grob aus.

Danke für kurze Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## Justsu (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,

ich hatte die Tage ein Probierpäckchen von den Murmeln mit im Paket... Machen optisch einen ganz guten Eindruck, erschienen mir jetzt aber nicht gröber als andere SB-Murmeln auch. Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass er so wie andere SB-Sorten (zumindest alle die ich kenne) auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel arbeitet. Getestet habe ich das aber noch nicht!

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Ganz so schlimm wie beschrieben riechen die im Übrigen (zumindest durch die nicht 100% dichte Verpackung) auch gar nicht!


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Moin moin,

 Unter den SB-Jüngern sind die NS- Boilies zum Verkaufs bzw. Erfolgsschlager geworden...Sicher nicht ohne Grund....


----------



## TimSchmidt (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Ich angel mit sb Murmel , red spice Fish. Kenne die ns nicht aber sind bestimmt nicht DER Wunderköder. Ob jetzt da ne Rsf , ns oder ne andere Murmel von denen liegt Is Wurscht glaube ich. 

Bin generell mit sb zufrieden ( preise, Lieferzeit  und Kommunikation ) deshalb Fische ich nur mit denen, aber die nasty shrimp werde ich mir nicht holen. Bleibe bei Rsf.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*



TimSchmidt schrieb:


> Ob jetzt da ne Rsf , ns oder ne andere Murmel von denen liegt Is Wurscht glaube ich.



 Der Unterschied der Nasty Shrimp zu den Red Spice Fish (u.a.) von SB ist halt die Farbe. Die RSF sind mir zu dunkel. In meinen Gewässern laufen helle Boilies besser.


----------



## Main Doktor (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Werde mir die auch mal Bestellen und an unserem See testen !! Bin gespannt !!
 Lg Doc


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Mittlerweile habe ich die Nasty Shrimp recht ausgiebig getestet. Ich bin sehr zufrieden! Der Boilie wird von den Fischen gut angenommen und hat mir bisher schon einige schöne Fänge gebracht.


----------



## Carper95 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Schön das du das schreibst da hab ich gleich ein wenig mehr vertrauen in die dinger wenn ich nächstes we den rest davon verangle denn ich hab bisher nix gehabt mit denen 
kann nur besser werden:vik:
lg

Phil


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Kumpel und ich haben 5 kilo geordert und an verschiedenen Teichen und Kanal ausprobiert. Fazit: Nie wieder .... Kein einziger Fisch ! Dafür mal solo eine mit Penny Fish von Cock-Baits ausgelegt und..... Fisch....jedes mal ! Nehmen die Nastys nur noch zum Anfüttern, zum Wegschmeißen sind sie ja zu teuer. Nichts gegen SB, aber die Murmeln haben mal gar nicht überzeugt !|splat:


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Nasty Shrimp, Penny Fish, Cock Baits.
Garstiger Granat, Pfennig Fisch, Schwanz Köder.

Welche Chemikalien muss man zu sich nehmen, dass man auf solche Namen kommt?


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

ja, ist schon lustig, aber Marketing ist alles.|uhoh:


----------



## NedRise (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Nichts für Ungut,aber die Leute bei SB wissen was sie tun. Es ist nicht nur Marketing, einen vernünftigen Fischmehlboilie zu rollen ist auch keine Hexenkunst...

Ich habe mir für die Instant Fischerei die Scoberry geholt, und auch auf Anhieb damit gefangen. Am Anfang war ich etwas skeptisch, aber Cockbaits, und SB haben mich überzeugt. 

Auf Youtube gibts schöne Videos zu den Produktionsstätten, das sind auf jeden Fall keine Garagen oder Hinterhof Produzenten. 

Der geilste Boiliename bis jetzt Strawbarry Magma, fand ich sehr lustig, da gibts aber bestimmt noch bessere. Manche Namen schrecken mich tatsächlich ab.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Eh klar... sieht man ja bei Quantum. Wie viele kaufen wohl die Murmeln, weil Titten-Lilly auf der Tüte kreischt!?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Kumpel und ich haben 5 kilo geordert und an verschiedenen Teichen und Kanal ausprobiert. Fazit: Nie wieder .... Kein einziger Fisch ! Dafür mal solo eine mit Penny Fish von Cock-Baits ausgelegt und..... Fisch....jedes mal ! Nehmen die Nastys nur noch zum Anfüttern, zum Wegschmeißen sind sie ja zu teuer. Nichts gegen SB, aber die Murmeln haben mal gar nicht überzeugt !|splat:



Ich hatte damit allein vergangenen Samstag 11 Karpfen zwischen 2 und 11 kg. Gewässer war ein ca. 7ha großer Weiher meines Vereins. Die laufen zur Zeit sogar besser als die Krill Black Pepper, auf die ich sonst gut fange.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die Instant Fischerei die Scoberry geholt, und auch auf Anhieb damit gefangen.



Die Scoberry schlagen in meinen Gewässern auch gut ein, vor allem im Frühjahr.
 Einziges Problem: Die Zwergwelse haben die zum Fressen gern. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Krill Black Pepper. Um die machen sie interessanterweise einen großen Bogen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte damit allein vergangenen Samstag 11 Karpfen zwischen 2 und 11 kg. Gewässer war ein ca. 7ha großer Weiher meines Vereins. Die laufen zur Zeit sogar besser als die Krill Black Pepper, auf die ich sonst gut fange.



Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass die keinen Fisch fangen, klar ein kleiner Teich mit viel Karpfen "nur" einer Sorte Murmeln, was sollen die sonst fressen, aber im Vergleich ( Teich...viele Karpfen..viele Angler ...viele Sorten Boillis und kein einziger auf Nasty-Shrimp |kopfkrat, dafür qualmten bei anderen die Bissanzeiger |bigeyes.
Bin ja bei einem direkten Vergleichsansitz gerne dabei :q


----------



## Lupus (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

hallo zusammen,

egal was man von den Boilies halten mag:

@ Axtwerfer du erzählst wie schlecht die Dinger fangen ergo sie von den Fischen nicht gefressen werden....und DU fütterst damit an???? Das ist das aller geilste was ich in den letzten Monaten gehört habe:m:m
Die Logik erklär mir mal bitte???????

Ich will echt keinen Stunk machen und es geht mir auch nicht um die Firma oder die Sorte Boilies, aber Zeug mit dem man nichts fangen kann KANN MAN GAR NICHT zum Anfüttern nutzen!

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Stefff (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Servus!

Ich denke mal das es "entsorgen im Wasser" aus seiner Sicht sein wird.

Das ganze geschixxe mit Boiliesorte hin oder her!! Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das es sich mit den Boiliesorten, Herstellern und Geschmacksrichtungen genau so verhält wie mit den Beisszeiten. In jedem Gewässer anders und eben nicht vorhersehbar!


 Aber Mais fängt FAST immer und auch die goßen!

Grüßle


----------



## NedRise (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*

Hey Andal, ja die Quantum Boilies, DAS nenne ich Marketing, nichtsdestotrotz werden die Dinger auch Fische fangen. Aber mich schreckt diese Art Marketing eher ab als das es mich lockt.


----------



## Onkel Frank (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Successful Baits - Nasty Shrimp*



Stefff schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich denke mal das es "entsorgen im Wasser" aus seiner Sicht sein wird.


 Richtig . Nicht nur aus seiner Sicht , denn ich habe die anderen 5 Kilo , und vielleicht taugen sie ja wenigstens zum anlocken .



> Aber Mais fängt FAST immer und auch die goßen!


 Das ist mal Phase #6.


----------

